# STICKY!



## kc5tpy (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Folks.  OK.  If you look above the latest post you will see something new.  This is our sticky.  It will always appear at the top of our the latest post page.  We have limited space on the sticky.  I started a "recipe" thread which I hope folks will contribute to.  Please follow the guidelines.  This space is VERY LIMITED ( as to how many links we can have ).  This is for quick reference to what we feel are important threads.  We start our "next year meeting" thread almost a year in advance.  It gets lost.  This way we can keep it in front of all new members who are joining.  

Because the space is very limited; If you think there is something that needs to be added, PM one of the Leads and we will talk it over.  We will try to keep the most important threads on the sticky so that you can access it easily.

Get to posting recipes folks.  Any and all are welcome.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 7, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Folks.  OK.  If you look above the latest post you will see something new.  This is our sticky.  It will always appear at the top of our the latest post page.  We have limited space on the sticky.  I started a "recipe" thread which I hope folks will contribute to.  Please follow the guidelines.  This space is VERY LIMITED ( as to how many links we can have ).  This is for quick reference to what we feel are important threads.  We start our "next year meeting" thread almost a year in advance.  It gets lost.  This way we can keep it in front of all new members who are joining.
> 
> Because the space is very limited; If you think there is something that needs to be added, PM one of the Leads and we will talk it over.  We will try to keep the most important threads on the sticky so that you can access it easily.
> 
> ...



Hi Danny hope all is good.

This "Sticky" you have been going on about, I can not find it! only when I switched from Mobile to Desktop version then it appears? is this correct? as a lot of people use the mobile version. May need looking into.


----------

